# Police du Finder



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

bonjour a tous.
j'aimerai changer la police de ma barre de menu et de nom de fichier sur le bureau...
faut-il utiliser un free ( ou share ) ou y aurait-il un reglage de preference que je ne connaitrais pas???
merci.


----------



## Xman (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous.
> j'aimerai changer la police de ma barre de menu et de nom de fichier sur le bureau...
> faut-il utiliser un free ( ou share ) ou y aurait-il un reglage de preference que je ne connaitrais pas???
> merci.


Pour modifier la police de la barre de menu il te faut Silk 
Pour ce qui concerne le choix de la police du Finder : Tinker Tool (gratuit) mais me modifie pas la police du menu ici : http://www.bresink.com/osx/TinkerTool.html


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pour modifier la police de la barre de menu il te faut Silk
> Pour ce qui concerne le choix de la police du Finder : Tinker Tool (gratuit) mais me modifie pas la police du menu ici : http://www.bresink.com/osx/TinkerTool.html




Alors, d'abord merci.
ensuite, J'en ai marre d'unsanity....c'est pas vrai, tout est en shareware....pffff... 
enfin, merci.

Tinker, je l'ai essayé a plus d'une reprise mais effectivement, il ne modifie pas la police de la barre de menu....
domage, qu'il n'y ai que Silk...tout comme pour Shapeshifter....mais celui là je l'ai....  
salut.


----------



## drs (9 Septembre 2005)

salut

je suis en train de tester silk, et j'y comprend rien... je n'arrive pas à modifier la police du menu

Celle du dock et des pages safari a été modifiée, mais pas celle du finder (menus et textes)...alors qqun pourrait m'expliquer la manip svp?

Merci d'avance

Alex

PS: c'est quoi la commande pour relancer le finder, c'est soulant de refermer la session à chaque fois


----------



## heliotrope (9 Septembre 2005)

salut, 

pour relancer le finder -> pomme + alt + esc 

dans la fenetre qui vient de s'ouvrir, tu selectionnes le finder -> relancer


----------



## alixxx (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, pour ma part je voudrais non pas changer la police mais supprimer ou tout du moins diminuer l'effet ombre sur la police des icons de mon bureau... çà n'est pas très jolie avec mon fond d'écran





Merci d'avance


----------



## alixxx (25 Janvier 2006)

Rebonjour tout le monde, 

Je réitère ma question, Est-il possible de supprimer l'effet ombre des polices des différentes icons du bureau?

Merci

Peut etre faut-il que je pose ma question dans une autre discussion plus réscente


----------



## ultra' (25 Janvier 2006)

Non ce n'est pas possible, la seule chose que tu puisses faire est virer le nom et les infos, mais ni l'ombre ni la couleur du texte ne sont modifiables.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Utiliser un fond noir .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2006)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> je suis en train de tester silk, et j'y comprend rien... je n'arrive pas à modifier la police du menu
> 
> ...









+ fermer la session.


----------



## JoseHidalgo (29 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Mon souhait depuis longtemps est simple : désactiver le vilain effet "outline" de la police par défaut appliquée aux éléments du bureau. Pour cela, je vois deux façons de faire :
- Soit il existe une façon de le faire directement (via un utilitaire ou autre),
- Soit, si Apple ne permet pas cette modification, alors on pourrait imaginer de créer une couleur d'étiquette "transparente". En effet, vous aurez tous remarqué que dès qu'on affecte une couleur d'étiquette à un élément du bureau, la police utilisée devient "normale" et non "outline". Partant de là, il suffirait que cette couleur d'étiquette soit la couleur par défaut, et le tour serait joué.

Bien sûr, tout ceci est plus facile à dire qu'à faire. Ma question est donc : existe-t-il oui ou non un moyen d'arriver à mes fins, et si oui comment SVP ?

Au passage : je n'ai nulle envie d'utiliser Silk car je suis contre le système d'Unsanity avec son Application Enhancer & co. Quant à TinkerTool, je l'ai, mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la fonction dont j'ai besoin.

Pourriez-vous m'aider SVP ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## AuGie (30 Avril 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> + fermer la session.



Voila tout comme ca mais avec fast coché


----------



## JoseHidalgo (30 Avril 2006)

@AuGie : je ne sais pas si ta réponse s'adressait à moi, mais au cas où ce serait le cas...



			
				JoseHidalgo a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai nulle envie d'utiliser Silk car je suis contre le système d'Unsanity avec son Application Enhancer & co.


Mon problème reste entier donc...


----------



## AuGie (30 Avril 2006)

Ben oui mais quand y'a pas d'autre solution viable et opérationnel :sick:


----------



## JoseHidalgo (30 Avril 2006)

C'est ça qui est dingue : si Unsanity a réussi depuis des années à faire un utilitaire qui enlève ce vilain effet "outline" & co., alors cela veut dire que d'autres utilitaires doivent exister non ? Parce que l'utilitaire d'Unsanity fait quand-même beaucoup de choses sur les polices, alors que moi je voudrais juste modifier la police du finder, sans même la changer d'ailleurs, de façon à la rendre "normale" (couleur noire et sans effet "outline"). Je ne me doutais pas que cela serait aussi compliqué !

S'il y a des bidouilleurs experts dans le coin, je suis prêt s'il le faut à tenter une bidouille moi-même en allant fouiller dans les tréfonds de Mac OS X et en modifiant des fichiers avec un éditeur de ressources. Je suis sûr que ce doit être juste quelques octets à modifier pour que la police ne soit plus "outline". Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas où chercher. Et surtout, je m'étonne que personne n'ait trouvé jusqu'à présent !!! On a réussi des bidouilles 1000 fois plus compliquées sur Mac, alors... cela ne motive personne ce challenge-là ?


----------



## Php21 (30 Avril 2006)

Même si je ne suis pas particulierement sensible à ce probleme de changement de style et d' outline, il me semble qu'en Os 9, nous avions la possibilité de changer les police du finder.
Et pas sous OsX ? Bizarre !!!
Je me trompe peut-être!


----------

